# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------



## todd in the bay

And BAMM!


----------



## sandman770

*2/19*

Won't use the "Post Reply" option to post pictures again, it gives your post the title "How to Post Pictures."


----------



## nathan in the bay

*specs,reds, and spanish*

my big brother his friend and i went fishin down by some of our spots in the bay the last 2 weeks and hook up to some decent fish.a 25 1/2 inch Spanish mackerel 7 trout 1redfish then 3 other decent specs


----------



## Jsullivansnapper

Can I post pics from iPhone


----------



## davidcobia

*Big Stripers at the Choctawhatchee River*

I caught this pignetti on a big mullet. I weighed it up at Nick's. 35 lbs. on the nose. They are near the major river currents, but in the creeks where there are holes. Use 8 to 10 inch mullet and a lot of patience. I went probably 6 times a few years ago before I found a couple of spots where they were. Fish at dark or after dark. Link to video:


----------



## scupper

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Ford

*Puffer fish*

This is a test. Trying to get file size correct.
If I can figure this out I will post my bull red photos under kayak reports.


----------



## blue water addiction

bring back the sun


----------



## blue water addiction

a day chasing largemouth


----------



## RollingOn

ford said:


> this is a test. Trying to get file size correct.
> If i can figure this out i will post my bull red photos under kayak reports.


testing...testing the photos


----------



## RollingOn

*testing testing*

testing


----------



## RollingOn

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=668362&d=1452730809&stc=1&thumb=1


----------



## travhale

RollingOn said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=668362&d=1452730809&stc=1&thumb=1














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckyt

*Orange Beach Redfish 11-19*

I finally got out Sunday morning with my favorite fishing dog, Sadie. We trolled east of Perdido pass. We only caught 1 fis, but it was a nice one about 25#. There was a ton of bait east of the pass with Lots of pelicans and other birds diving into the bait.
The fish was released to fight another day.


----------

